# XLS medical fat binder



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Saw these in boots this morning on offer

XLS Medical | XLS Medical Fat Binder | XLS Weight Loss

Has anyone had any experiences of them or any thoughts?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Don`t see the point. Would it simply not be easier and cheaper to eat less fat?


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Don`t see the point. Would it simply not be easier and cheaper to eat less fat?


I am doing that anyway, but at 17 stone just looking for an extra boost! I guess if I am eating fairly low fat anyway, there wont be alot of fat to bind...

Shame it cant bind my existing fat


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

im 5ft 3,weigh 10st.i used the fat binders,just made me ill.i only eat chocolate(im weird),so I don't really do diets.i have started running though.going through the change now and the fat has piled onto my belly: .im near 50,so maybe will have to accept my body now.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have heard bad things about tablets like this that bind far. Apparently you poop out runny fat and also people have leaky bums where fat just leaks out. Yuk.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Exercise..lots of fresh fruit and veg...protein and low fat is the way to lose weight. Oh and drink lots of water!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

I had a look at the study with the intention of rubbishing it but, I have to admit, I can't.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/oby.20244/pdf

This stuff does work. I would be a bit concerned about side effects. None are indicated but the mode of action sounds similar to orlistat which makes you randomly crap your pants without warning.

I can't see see any harm in trying xls but it will only work if you cut calories too. (just carry a spare pair in your bag, in case )


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

the only 'experience' I have of them isn't my own - I don't think it's a good idea to use aids/pills for weight loss as it doesn't address the where the problem originates from. 
I was round a friends house when her friend arrived from a couple of hours away. First thing she had to do after sitting in the car that long was go change her underwear - because she was taking things like that and the orange slime couldn't be held in.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Talk to your doctor first


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've never used anything like that and I wouldn't because I think ANYTHING that says to help you loose weight fast is dangerous.

Just eat a healthy diet, drink plenty of water and exercise, it's not a good idea to risk your health by taking tablets that say they work miracles.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I wouldn't take these,Like other posters I've heard stories of people who have pooped their pants without even knowing.They may help you lose weight quickly but IMO the faster you lose it the quicker you put it back on too.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I have heard bad things about tablets like this that bind far. Apparently you poop out runny fat and also people have leaky bums where fat just leaks out. Yuk.


Yes but it makes your bum nice and soft


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

I've never tried them, but I've heard they make you run for the loo if you eat anything full of fat.

I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole. I don't mean this in a patronising way because I can't think how else to put it but eating healthier is the easiest way to go. That and some form of exercise, just like the saying eat less move more


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a colleague who used these to very good effect. Lost several stone and kept it off. It's like most medication it only works if it is taken as prescribed/advised. If you don't eat a low fat diet you potentially will shat yourself! I have used them for a short period of time with no excessive shattin but I did follow a low fat diet too.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I understand the desire to give your diet a boost, I've been on and off them for as long as I can remember. It's hard to keep slogging through when the results aren't coming fast enough. The only thing that's ever worked for me, though, was combining low GI foods with lots of exercise. I also avoid sugar as much as possible as there's growing evidence that it's a much bigger cause of weight gain and retention than saturated fats.

You're not alone, it's really, really hard to change your habits but I find just taking it one day at a time really helps  

Autumnal dog walks are fab, too


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Mulish said:


> I understand the desire to give your diet a boost, I've been on and off them for as long as I can remember. It's hard to keep slogging through when the results aren't coming fast enough. The only thing that's ever worked for me, though, was combining low GI foods with lots of exercise. I also avoid sugar as much as possible as there's growing evidence that it's a much bigger cause of weight gain and retention than saturated fats.
> 
> You're not alone, it's really, really hard to change your habits but I find just taking it one day at a time really helps
> 
> Autumnal dog walks are fab, too


Sugar is worse than fat in my personal opinion. I'd rather eat a product which has high fat, low sugar rather than low fat, high sugar. For me, if I even think about anything with a high sugar content, I put weight on lol.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Weren't you saying you weren't going to take raspberries katones yet you'll take them


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Don't like the sound of them at all... What if I pooped my pants whilst in a meeting


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Don't like the sound of them at all... What if I pooped my pants whilst in a meeting


Could be helpful ...... depending on the meeting


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Weren't you saying you weren't going to take raspberries katones yet you'll take them


Haven't said I'm going to take these


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I put my dad on a chickpea and rice diet for a week, and he lost a stone .


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Mulish said:


> I understand the desire to give your diet a boost, I've been on and off them for as long as I can remember. It's hard to keep slogging through when the results aren't coming fast enough. The only thing that's ever worked for me, though, was combining low GI foods with lots of exercise. I also avoid* sugar *as much as possible as there's growing evidence that it's *a much bigger cause of weight gain and retention* than saturated fats.
> 
> You're not alone, it's really, really hard to change your habits but I find just taking it one day at a time really helps
> 
> Autumnal dog walks are fab, too


This is so true!!!
Sugar is very unhealthy and very addictive. The mechanism that makes it so addictive is easily explained.

Suger gets into your blood very quickly and triggers the production of insulin. The amount of insulin produced is related to the amount of sugar in your blood. If you eat long carbs (brown bread etc), the sugars gradually get into your bloodstream, unlike the quick, almost immediate total absorbtion of sugar.

So if you eat sugar, there will still be far too much active insulin around when all the sugar has been used up, and you will be hypoglycaemic and crave MORE sugar......
The only way to break the cycle is to eat a wholemeal sandwich about 1 to 2 hours after having a milkshake, cake etc....


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Just eat less cals than you burn and you're sorted


----------



## SarahBee (Jun 2, 2013)

I always get tempted by these faddy things, but never try them as I know I won't use them properly and it's not worth the money.

I am by no means overweight (5ft8 and 10st3 this morning), but I'd love to be lighter. I'm a size 10 most of the time, but the rest of my family are all a 4 or 6 so it gets a bit depressing.

The one thing I did try and really liked was the 5:2 diet.

Admittedly, it is rather faddy but it really worked for me. I got down to 9st8, but then my OH's grandma died, shortly followed by my grandad and we've just been comfort eating for the last few months.

I think I'll restart it though!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SarahBee said:


> I always get tempted by these faddy things, but never try them as I know I won't use them properly and it's not worth the money.
> 
> I am by no means overweight (5ft8 and 10st3 this morning), but I'd love to be lighter. I'm a size 10 most of the time, but the rest of my family are all a 4 or 6 so it gets a bit depressing.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear of your losses. (I wish there was a hug smilie)


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't see the point of it because it isn't just fat that makes you fat! Sugar is a major culprit, alcohol, for example, will not be affected by the binder but it is extremely 'fattening'
Up the exercise, even if its only a walk or doing squats while hoovering, up the protein and lower the carbs, not just cakes & crisps but rice, bread and potatoes too..And eat 3 good meals a day or your metabolism will actually slow down.

Good luck!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank for your comments everyone

I am going to just eat better. I just love food so much! I have had salads all week so far and haven't snacked in the evening


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

True, alcohol breaks down into sugar, and most alcoholic drinks contain a lot of sugar (and sometimes other carbs), too.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

They reduce the calorific content of the food by binding and removing the fat.

There are also carb binders available, which do the same by removing carbs.

They work.

However, downsides are 

A lot of fats are extremely good for you (e.g fish oils). They are removed along with the nutrients.

They don't help you change your habits, so in the short term you caneat calorie rich food and lose weight. When you stop taking them you still eat the junk so the weight gain is rapid.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Saw a nutritionist on Monday and go the following advice:

- loads of vegetables! Try and eat 3 different colours with lunch and dinner each
- fruit: only 2 servings a day and avoid sugary fruits like grapes and bananas. Apples, pears, plums and berries are very good
- Protein: go for high quality protein - chicken, turkey, salmon, eggs, tuna, trout, mackerel, sardines, good steak - try and eat 3 fish times a week
- only eat when you are hungry 
- snacks: apple or 30g nuts, hummus and carrots, 1/2 avocado with vinaigrette
- remove gluten grains like wheat, rye, barley and spelt
- have rice, gluten free oats, buckwheat or quinoa but all in small amounts
- drink green tea - pigs green tea is good and helps with weight loss too

I have been doing this for 3 days only and my energy levels have improved massively!


----------

